# Monster Tanks



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Anyone else have 400+ gallon tanks? And what are you keeping in it?


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

probably a thread for another section, not the lounge.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

wisco_pygo said:


> probably a thread for another section, not the lounge.


Why is that? Piranha related threads aren't allowed here? Its bout like what you roll but I wanna hear bout any big tanks members are keeping.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Members i tcan think of right now are:

plum- might be a 720 or something
als- four hundred something for frank
AK- 500g
blue bird- 2 tanks mayby 400-600g and will make you drool
sticks or something- 720g pygo tank

thats all i can think of now, but im sure theres more

Moved to p discussion


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

or something


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I've seen plums n Frankenstein tanks on you-tube but that's about it. Figured there would be more than that.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Theres blue birds tank you shoudl check out. He's french and doesnt speack much english i dont think so he isnt on here much, but does come by here with pics. He has some pics in the tank pic threads. He has one tank with piraya and the other with reds. Both naturally planted with MH lighting and some sweet stone stands.

AK has some pics too, though he has a pacu and some other large fish in his 500g

Ill try to think of who else has large tank, but around here there are mostly 240g tanks or under. The occational tank over 300g


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I have a 8x4 tank, but still need to build a stand n convert a 125gal or 135gal to sump yet. Thanks cluster for the reply.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Thats a great footprint for almost anything. Its not too often you see 4ft wide tanks. Some rays or arrows would be sweet if you arnt goign to try to cohab/breed p's


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

If I could have Asian aro that's what would be in it(n stingrays) but because of bullshit laws that's not gonna happen. Piranha are going in it for sure.I have some plans for another big tank or two also and a pond with a raceway connected to it also but that's another thread.


----------



## BLKPiranha (May 1, 2010)

450,230,180.150,90 and a 10 gallon. Too many fish to mention as I have about 100 fish. Nine Piranha so far (2 rhoms,manny and 6 reds)


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

BLKPiranha said:


> 450,230,180.150,90 and a 10 gallon. Too many fish to mention as I have about 100 fish. Nine Piranha so far (2 rhoms,manny and 6 reds)


Awesome. May I ask what you run for filter on the 450gal.lol I have a few hundred piranha around here myself. what else you keeping?predator wise?


----------



## BLKPiranha (May 1, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> 450,230,180.150,90 and a 10 gallon. Too many fish to mention as I have about 100 fish. Nine Piranha so far (2 rhoms,manny and 6 reds)


Awesome. May I ask what you run for filter on the 450gal.lol I have a few hundred piranha around here myself. what else you keeping?predator wise?
[/quote]

The 450 gallon has a 145 gallon sump with two mp40w vortech powerheads inside. For predators I have 3 Armatus,3 Lenticulata pikes,2 Johanni pikes,7 Stingrays,2 red bay snook, about 15 different kinds of bichirs and the rest of the fish are a little more mellow but can hold there own with the preds!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

BLKPiranha said:


> 450,230,180.150,90 and a 10 gallon. Too many fish to mention as I have about 100 fish. Nine Piranha so far (2 rhoms,manny and 6 reds)


Awesome. May I ask what you run for filter on the 450gal.lol I have a few hundred piranha around here myself. what else you keeping?predator wise?
[/quote]

The 450 gallon has a 145 gallon sump with two mp40w vortech powerheads inside. For predators I have 3 Armatus,3 Lenticulata pikes,2 Johanni pikes,7 Stingrays,2 red bay snook, about 15 different kinds of bichirs and the rest of the fish are a little more mellow but can hold there own with the preds!
[/quote]
Cool.


----------

